# 10 man limit out of Catawba



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Well guys was an excellent day on the ice, our crew of 10 all limited out, was an awesome bite, my dad pulled his pb 12 lber through the hole, I fished with my dad and younger brother in same tent, all guys were very happy, defiantly one awesome day on the lake.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

That had to be a blast. Those are some slobs you got there. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW nice fish was planning on coming up tomorrow but after seeing that picture don't think my pole can handle one of them giant *nice fish*


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice bunch of fish. WTG.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Andy, Here I thought I liked you !!! 

Way to go bud... a day for the memory bank.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job Andy. I am planning to go next week but was not sure where to start. Crane Creek vs Catawba. Did you quad out there or walk?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

keepinitreel said:


> Nice job Andy. I am planning to go next week but was not sure where to start. Crane Creek vs Catawba. Did you quad out there or walk?


X2! And roughly the location-obviously Catawba(how far, due west, nw?) 2.5 NW was a good spot last Sat. Just wondering if they have moved. Thx


----------



## osteo (Feb 8, 2014)

those some nice eyes da-animal must have been a blast


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

keepinitreel said:


> Nice job Andy. I am planning to go next week but was not sure where to start. Crane Creek vs Catawba. Did you quad out there or walk?


We walked and let me tell you it was rough walking in the snow and pulling that sled full of fish, my legs are killing me now, some spots the snow is still soft 6-8 inches. We fished same spot 1.8 miles north of catawba


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice work Andy... Save some eyes for me. hahahaha


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats!! That's some good fishing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great job, you guys catch them now and i'll have to catch mine this summer. just not set up for that kind of ice fishing, and wouldn't know where to start anyway. I have bad legs and couldn't walk out to fish anyway. so you just catch what you want and have fun. just don't catch all of them, LOL.
sherman


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

AngerManagment said:


> Nice work Andy... Save some eyes for me. hahahaha


Hey Ryan, I'm still trying to catch up with you from the past summer months out of Geneva/ashtabula lol


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

great job guys, that's a nice bunch of fish....

dale


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Nice catch. Gotta love it when the the bite is hot.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Good job Andy! That was funny the two times we tried to talk on the phone yesterday, you got hooked up. I'd have to say, I was a little jealous. Lol
Maybe I'll get out there one time this season. I'm not lazy but not sure if I feel like dragging a sled out that far. I already have a day job. Lol


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Awesome! Big, Big Day!

Yesterday was very low wind in Dublin, OH. and the sun was out - I bet it was perfect conditions on the ice yesterday. !%

Congrats!


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

nice job da aminal awesome catch,,,


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats!!! WTG :G


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Put the smack down on em..................... Had to be a blast! congrats on some nice fish


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Great going Andy and group. Congrats to your dad!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Very nice guys!!!!!! 

Hopefully this weather holds for another month. Nothing like pulling some hogs out of the ice!!!


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats Andy, Im green with envy!


----------

